
Don't buy Coin. Here's my experience - dontbuycoin
https://www.reddit.com/r/TalesFromTheCustomer/comments/3wu6fs/dont_buy_coin_heres_my_experience/
======
ztratar
Wow that's atrocious customer support. If the device is non-working then you
should be able to return it for a new one. Have you tried asking for a
replacement instead?

~~~
dontbuycoin
No. I didn't ask for a replacement, because I don't think this product is
ready to be sold to public at all. Once, you install the Coin app it shows the
map of merchants that has had successful transactions with Coin, and it's hard
to find. Basically, this product does not work at this stage, and they are
selling it as 2.0 version for $100. I am very offended by this, and feel like
this is a scam.

------
r3demon
I've had pretty much the same experience. Bought Coin via pre-order over a
year ago, couple month ago found out that it's very unlikely to be supported
in my country ever. Asked them for refund - got some template response, asked
again - silence.

~~~
dontbuycoin
That's horrible. I am terribly mad at how this company is abusing their
customers with their ridiculous refund policy. I wonder if this is even legal.

~~~
r3demon
I still think the idea is good, but they should have been more straightforward
about Coin being supported in different places than US.

------
DanBC
You probably want to investigate your consumer protection laws rather than
spend your time ranting on the Internet.

Most people ignore those XSucks! websites.

~~~
r3demon
Most people won't bother threatening them with some laws, especially if they
are from another country. Just $100 spent for a useless thing.

